
Walmart, Target Workers Are Terrified of Enforcing Mask Rules - laurex
https://www.thedailybeast.com/walmart-target-workers-are-terrified-of-enforcing-mask-rules
======
ideals
My significant other works at Home Depot, which is the Walmart of home
improvement stores.

She echos the same fears and is daily harassed by customers. Doesn't help that
she's also a PoC so on top of people taking their anger out on a minimum wage
worker they are also throwing in racism to the fire.

Why people think the cashiers at HD or WMT are making the choice about masks
is beyond me but they need a reality check that it isn't their decision and
they are just trying to maintain employment

